# SMF is in the House!



## richoso1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Big thanks to Brian and Jeff, and everyone else involved in getting us back in business. Without a doubt... worth the wait.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks again to all that made this possible.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 5, 2009)

YAY!  I'm so glad SMF is back online!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 5, 2009)

Missed this place, and my friends here, a bunch! Glad we're back up and running.


----------



## smoken yankee (Mar 5, 2009)

Needed my SMF fix these past few days, glad everything is back to normal... good job...thank you


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, sure missed this place. Glad its back.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 5, 2009)

I smoked my first smoke since becoming a member of SMF and couldn't cuz it was down...

So happy to be back!!! Ill post my Qview soon!!!

~Tony


----------



## grothe (Mar 5, 2009)

It's Great To Be Back....thanks Guys!!!!!!


----------



## cman95 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 5, 2009)

I was jonesing really bad - I'm so glad SMF has awakened from it's coma.  Kudos to the brains behind the recovery!


----------



## gnubee (Mar 5, 2009)

It took me two days to get signed in. I could cruise the site but couldn't log on. During the outage I tried to log on and screwed up my password somehow. Don't ask! got a message saying wait 24 hours and resubmit. Finally it let me back. Whew!! But it still won't let me into chat. It won't accept my password. Keeps telling me its incorrect. So I changed it again in user cp. The new one works for logging on but not for chat. Go figure.


----------



## slickrat (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks guys for getting it back online. Definately was jones'n for QView!

Is the forum using different software than before? It looks different

What happened to the "Smoking Meat Forum" heading  in the tool bar that when clicked, showed all the latest threads?


----------

